# Looking for Artiest and Cartographer



## Azgara (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello I’m looking for an Artiest to draw the races I’m working on for a homebrew game. I’m looking for like an almost Tolkien like art work.

I’m maybe looking for a cartographer to make the “World” map for the game. I’m not sure what the normal going rate is for and artiest or cartographer, but I’m will to talk prices.


----------



## erwtenpeller (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello Azgara!

I am a freelance artist that specialists in fantasy stuff drawn in a whimsical style. 
For a sample of my work, please PM me. My account is apparently to new to be allowed to post links! Silly me.

I like to discuss prices on a personal bases, they're different depending on the size of the project, the style, and the final rendering quality.

Designing new races is always a fun challenge, and something I'm quite familiar with.

Drop me a message if you might want to work together!

- erwtenpeller


----------



## michaeljpatrick (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi. I do illustrations and maps on Fiverr. You can see my work here:

https://www.fiverr.com/michaeljpatrick


----------

